# Sharon - Chinese Dwarf Hamster - Looking For A Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Sharon
Breed: Chinese Dwarf Hamster
Sex: Female
Age: 1 
Neutered: No



History & Recommendations:

Sharon is generally a friendly hamster although she may nip if not handled confidently. Because of this it would be best if she went to a home with children over the age of ten or to a family whose children have had experience of handling dwarf hamsters. Sharon would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give her the care and attention she needs.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharon is still looking for a new home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear...I wish I could help...Im in Manchester. If anyone is coming this way I will offer her a home. xx


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

aww she's beautiful, id take her in a second but im in scotland


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh dear...I wish I could help...Im in Manchester. If anyone is coming this way I will offer her a home. xx


Hi Niki,

If you are interested in giving sharon a home, give HULA a call as I am sure something will be able to be arranged :thumbup:








[/URL]


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They will be able to deliver her up here? http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/smilies/smile.gif

xx


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Was that a question or did you contact the centre and they stated the could bring Sharon to you? Sorry maybe it's just me being half asleep this morning :confused1:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry it was a question...with a failed smiley at the end lol. xx


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

:arf: Give the centre a call and see what they say as it is always a possibility they will bring sharon to you. Send me over a private message for HULA's contact details.

:thumbup:


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*UPDATE:*
Sharon is still residing at HULA Animal Rescue and looking for a forever home


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

She's sweet! I'm looking for a little hammy, however have only kept syrians in the past, so not sure on how the dwarf hammy's are.


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never had a hamster myself buy if you were interested in re-homing sharon your more than welcome to call HULA and enquire about the breed. Let me know and I will forward you HULA's contact number


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharon Has Now Found A Forever Home :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

